
How to make your last name plural - Amorymeltzer
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/11/25/how_to_make_your_last_name_plural_on_holiday_cards_and_avoid_apostrophe.html
======
dalke
From this link:

> What if the end of my last name normally functions as an irregular noun?

> It is not irregular when it is part of a last name. _Happy holidays from the
> Hoffmans_

From the Lord of the Rings, birthday party speech:
[https://youtu.be/jkwu7b34YN4?t=84](https://youtu.be/jkwu7b34YN4?t=84)

> Bilbo: "My dear Bagginses and Boffins, Tooks and Brandybucks, Grubbs,
> Chubbs, Hornblowers, Bolgers, Bracegirdles and Proudfoots." [cheers]

> Old Proudfoot Hobbit: "Proudfeet!"

From
[http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Proudfoot](http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Proudfoot) :

> They insist that if there is more than one of them, they are known as
> Proudfeet, not Proudfoots.

Yes, this is all irrelevant information.

